# Juwel Filter housing unstuck from side



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

My Juwel filter housing unit has become unstuckform the side of the tank. Am i right in saying to re stick it the tankhas to be empty of water for 24 hours to allow the sealent time to go off?

If that is the case i won't be able to do this due to having no where for the fish to go.
I have an idea and wondered if you thought it would work? I have seen some double sided suction caps, do you think this would be an alternative?

Thanks


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

The suction cups should work I would have thought :hmm:

If you need to take the fish out the tank for 24 hours, if you have big plastic storage boxes, they can go in there for a short time, it works for me so long as I do lots of water changes


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

No get an underwater sealent it seals under water so no need to stress the fish out


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

It will take atleast 24hours to dry but could you not just drain half the tank and just seal the top half of the filter in a few spots that should be strong enough to hold it.


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

have you got a bath? ifso use that and the water from your tank and keep changing the water every now and then and if you have an air pump stick that in ther aswell:2thumb:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

You might want to go for the suction cup idea if you're planning on upgrading to an external filter at any point, but if not I'd use this Gold Label Pond & Aquarium Underwater Sealer 290ml (Black) As has already been said you can use it underwater.

Don't put the fish in the bath as someone has suggested... there'll be chemicals and all sorts in the bath which could wipe out your fish.


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> You might want to go for the suction cup idea if you're planning on upgrading to an external filter at any point, but if not I'd use this Gold Label Pond & Aquarium Underwater Sealer 290ml (Black) As has already been said you can use it underwater.
> 
> Don't put the fish in the bath as someone has suggested... there'll be chemicals and all sorts in the bath which could wipe out your fish.


Thanks for your replies, i have ordered some suction cups, if that fails then i will try the Gold label sealer.


----------

